# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Coming Soon .. KEEPING CONTEST from HOBBYIST for HOBBY... SANKE HQ from WIGUNA BALI

## Dony Lesmana

Dear Teman2 KOIS

Hati saya tergelitik setelah memelihara beberapa kohaku dari farm ASLI INDONESIA , baik itu yang di jakarta dan salah satunya yg saya kagumi adalah WIGUNA TJANDRA from Bali

Terbersit bersama kawan2 yg lain untuk mengadakan KEEPING CONTEST dari hasil dari Om Wiguna

Akhirnya 9 Jabuari yang lalu saya meluangkan waktu dan memilih 25-30 ekor SANKE dengan kulaitas SANGAT BAIK dan merupakan anakan dari INDUKAN LOVE SYMBOL dari SAKAI dengan pejantan MOMOTARO

berikut indukan dari SAKAI LOVE SYMBOL dengan kualitas BODY yang JUMBO dan SKIN yang baik



Mudah2an teman2 berkenan mendukung KEEPING CONTEST yang diadakan oleh penghobby dari KOIS untuk KOIS

Ditunggu ya tanggal mainnya , dengan rendah hati saya memohon dukungan kalian semua

Salam

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Sukses Om Dony...
ditunggu... :Ranger:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

SANKE dengan kulaitas SANGAT BAIK dan merupakan anakan dari "INDUKAN LOVE SYMBOL - SAKAI" dengan pejantan "MOMOTARO"

Wiguna Koi Farm
100% Indonesia Home Breeder
100% with Best Japan -Oyagoi-
100% Standart Japan Quality 
100% Lokal rasa import
100% Lokal tak gentar

Why not......  ?????
Sy support 500% Indonesia Best Breeder

----------


## iqbalprayoga

Indukannya serem, anakannya pasti seremmmm juga nih. Sukses ya om dony kc nya..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kapan2 boleh jg PV ke sana ya

----------


## Movenpick7

Nah ini dia yg ditunggu" koi dr wiguna chanda mantap !
sukses om DL pasti ikut saya  ::

----------


## hero

Ayooo...om Doni segera dipamerin sanke2nya....

----------


## david_pupu

Supportttttttt

----------


## fajarhto

Nah ini baru beda...  :Bump2:

----------


## Greggy

Ikutttttttttttttt Om !!!

----------


## member88

Dengan hati yg tak kalah rendah, saya mendukung dan mendoakan dengan ikhlas acara KC yang diposting dan di support koko DB sukses.

----------


## dbwidjaja

Nubie dari Semarang dgn semangat 45 menunggu dan akan mendukung Om Donny Lesmana...

----------


## dompie

size berapa indukannya pak?

----------


## bedut

biarpun belum pernah ikut2an KC, event spesial dari om DL pasti sy dukung.... 2 jempol utk dedikasinya om DL demi breeder Indonesia

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Betul om bedut.....
Dedikasi & kepedulian om Dony Lesmana, sangat luar biasa.

----------


## member88

> Betul om bedut.....
> Dedikasi & kepedulian om Dony Lesmana, sangat luar biasa.


Dan keeping skill nya mematikan.....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sukses Om Dony...
> ditunggu...


siap om bayu... ikan dalam kondisi bagus ... minggu depan foto... 




> SANKE dengan kulaitas SANGAT BAIK dan merupakan anakan dari "INDUKAN LOVE SYMBOL - SAKAI" dengan pejantan "MOMOTARO"
> 
> Wiguna Koi Farm
> 100% Indonesia Home Breeder
> 100% with Best Japan -Oyagoi-
> 100% Standart Japan Quality 
> 100% Lokal rasa import
> 100% Lokal tak gentar
> 
> ...


Thx Om Stanley ...




> Indukannya serem, anakannya pasti seremmmm juga nih. Sukses ya om dony kc nya..


thx om iqbal... ikutan yaaa




> Kapan2 boleh jg PV ke sana ya


Boleh dong om slamet... jgn mijit terus di bali...




> Nah ini dia yg ditunggu" koi dr wiguna chanda mantap !
> sukses om DL pasti ikut saya


thx om movenpick ... cuma 25 ekor ni kayaknya... hahahaa.. 




> Ayooo...om Doni segera dipamerin sanke2nya....


minggu depan foto.. thx om Hero




> Supportttttttt


thx Pupu koi farm




> Nah ini baru beda...


beda om ... kelas elite kalo kata gunche.... hahahhahaha




> Ikutttttttttttttt Om !!!


ikut yg banyak ya om... hahahhahaa




> Dengan hati yg tak kalah rendah, saya mendukung dan mendoakan dengan ikhlas acara KC yang diposting dan di support koko DB sukses.


jangan ampe bongkok bro... makasih koko Juan.. maaf blm bisa KC ogon 




> Nubie dari Semarang dgn semangat 45 menunggu dan akan mendukung Om Donny Lesmana...


Sabar ya om ... dikit lagi.. hahaha




> size berapa indukannya pak?


sekitar 85 up pak..




> biarpun belum pernah ikut2an KC, event spesial dari om DL pasti sy dukung.... 2 jempol utk dedikasinya om DL demi breeder Indonesia


thx om Bedut .. ini cm iseng2 bantu kawan2 breeder




> Betul om bedut.....
> Dedikasi & kepedulian om Dony Lesmana, sangat luar biasa.


om Stanley juga mantapppp wisma koinya




> Dan keeping skill nya mematikan.....


yg penting ssi nya bro... semua ikan sama aja...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

mana fotonya dong om....

----------


## frostbitez

> Dengan hati yg tak kalah rendah, saya mendukung dan mendoakan dengan ikhlas acara KC yang diposting dan di support koko DB sukses.


seekor suhu bernama dony lesmana sanggup bikin om member jadi ikhlas dan berdoa luar biasa
g jatah sisa aja ya don... :Rapture:

----------


## LDJ

bila diijinkan dan diperkenankan..hamba berminat ikut

#sambilSUJUDlihatLANTAIkarenaRENDAHdiri

----------


## 7dm

Suppoooorrtttt..... Ikutan om dony...

----------


## member88

> bila diijinkan dan diperkenankan..hamba berminat ikut
> 
> #sambilSUJUDlihatLANTAIkarenaRENDAHdiri


wah om ldj ngk mau kalah merendahkan hati ya...

----------


## member88

> seekor suhu bernama dony lesmana sanggup bikin om member jadi ikhlas dan berdoa luar biasa
> g jatah sisa aja ya don...


Kalo berdoa harus ikhlas...ngapain doa kalo ngak.

----------


## member88

> mana fotonya dong om....


menanti foto ikan pilihan suhu.....best of the best of the best of the best...

----------


## LDJ

> Dan keeping skill nya mematikan.....


saking mematikannya,.. kadang2 ikan sendiri juga kena hahaha..
betul itu yang penting ssi tingkat dewa, dan sedikit pelukan pundak pelemah jiwa ke breedernya, 
akhirnya dapat deh ikan2 pilihan buat kita semua
#thankyouomDL

----------


## fajarhto

> saking mematikannya,.. kadang2 ikan sendiri juga kena hahaha..
> betul itu yang penting ssi tingkat dewa, dan sedikit pelukan pundak pelemah jiwa ke breedernya, 
> akhirnya dapat deh ikan2 pilihan buat kita semua
> #thankyouomDL


Tiada kata-kata yang dapat diungkapkan hanya pantun dibawah yang dapat menenangkan hati

*Gini** hari minum sekoteng
Janganlah lupa comot donat bunder 
Om dony yang ganteng
kasihlah hamba ikan yang super
*

----------


## koipemula

acaranya kapan y om doni?

----------


## grinkz01

Mantap ini om DL.....next after sanke, showanya juga dong dijagain  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> mana fotonya dong om....


sabar ya om... lsgi dalam proses pnggemukan iar cantik...




> seekor suhu bernama dony lesmana sanggup bikin om member jadi ikhlas dan berdoa luar biasa
> g jatah sisa aja ya don...


buat om frost ikan apa aja pasti jadi bagus




> bila diijinkan dan diperkenankan..hamba berminat ikut
> 
> #sambilSUJUDlihatLANTAIkarenaRENDAHdiri


suhu ldj ikutan ... murid tersanjung




> Suppoooorrtttt..... Ikutan om dony...


siapp om harry..




> wah om ldj ngk mau kalah merendahkan hati ya...


om ldj rendah hati bukan rendah diri




> Kalo berdoa harus ikhlas...ngapain doa kalo ngak.


aminnnnn



> menanti foto ikan pilihan suhu.....best of the best of the best of the best...


makasih om grandmaster 




> saking mematikannya,.. kadang2 ikan sendiri juga kena hahaha..
> betul itu yang penting ssi tingkat dewa, dan sedikit pelukan pundak pelemah jiwa ke breedernya, 
> akhirnya dapat deh ikan2 pilihan buat kita semua
> #thankyouomDL


terharu saya om




> Tiada kata-kata yang dapat diungkapkan hanya pantun dibawah yang dapat menenangkan hati
> 
> *Gini** hari minum sekoteng
> Janganlah lupa comot donat bunder 
> Om dony yang ganteng
> kasihlah hamba ikan yang super
> *


buah kedondong baso kojek ... sabar dong jek




> acaranya kapan y om doni?


kira2 pertengahan februari pas valentine om





> Mantap ini om DL.....next after sanke, showanya juga dong dijagain


iya ni om... hahahhaha

----------


## interisti

hadiah valentine terindah dari om subes DL.

----------


## agusta_17

ngileerrr om dony

----------


## tantowijaya

Ngiler tapi blom punya kolam 
Semoga berhasil om don

----------


## ismail02

Siap2 ah buat ikutan

----------


## fajarhto

> Ngiler tapi blom punya kolam 
> Semoga berhasil om don


Bisa titip om frozbikes di gg dulu om ...   :Whistle:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Boleh first pick undertable nga om dony?

----------


## epoe

*no.1 pertamax dech kalau belum [email protected]*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

MARI KITA MULAI 

' KEEPING CONTEST ' VALENTINE SANKE ' 14 Februari 2016 - 14 Desember 2016 ( 10 bulan )

CINTAI NEGERIMU INDONESIA dan CINTAI PRODUK DALAM NEGERI 

inilah 25 Kontestant TOSAI SANKE dari WIGUNA BALI,,,, Usia ikan baru sekitar 2 bulan dan  growth dengan sangat baik

Tujuannya : Mengenal cara memelihara Sanke dengan baik.

Masa KC 10 Bulan 14 Fedbruari 2016-14 Desember 2016

Hadiah 

GC   : 5 % dari Hasil Lelang plus 1 buah BENIGOI Berkualitas berukuran 60 cm
RGC : 3 % dari Hasil Lelang
Juara Harapan  : 2 % dari hasil Lelang

Donasi Kois 10 % dari hasi lelang

Peserta KC Sanke : 




















































No Urut
 Harga

1
              900,000

2
              900,000

3
              900,000

4
              900,000

5
              900,000

6
              900,000

7
              900,000

8
              900,000

9
              900,000

10
              900,000

11
              900,000

12
              900,000

13
              900,000

14
              900,000

15
              900,000

16
              900,000

17
              900,000

18
              900,000

19
              900,000

20
              900,000

21
              900,000

22
              900,000

23
              900,000

24
              900,000

25
              900,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Plakat , hadiah Tunai 5 % dari hasil penjulalan

 Plakat , hadiah Tunai 3 % dari hasil penjulalan

 2 % dari hasil penjualan

----------


## Dony Lesmana

LELANG DIMULAI dari TANGGAL 5 FEBRUARI 2016 sampai dengan tanggal 14 FEBRUARI 2016 pk 20.00 dengan perpanjangan 10 menit berlaku perpanjangan untuk semua ikan 

Ayo silahkan dimulai lelangnya yg rapi  Kelipatan 100 rb rupiah...

No Urut
Harga

1
900,000

2
900,000

3
900,000

4
900,000

5
900,000

6
900,000

7
900,000

8
900,000

9
900,000

10
900,000

11
900,000

12
900,000

13
900,000

14
900,000

15
900,000

16
900,000

17
900,000

18
900,000

19
900,000

20
900,000

21
900,000

22
900,000

23
900,000

24
900,000

25
900,000

----------


## interisti

no. 1 ob om donny

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Video 

Sanke 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C78Tk4RxBSg

S2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGZp30_OTgg

S3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGvT26TzBHs

S4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igbdR89Wlys

S5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USKI1VeEPAQ

S6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QIg2XbSxBE

S7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6dta0_nl0M

S8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64tSC6sbC70

S9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIOV4-V6Z60

S10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSNgg3OPDEs

S11
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkjZ3sFCv_M

S12
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMvy8QHpM7s

S13
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaKHNbyeslA

S14
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL5xC28QbYA

S15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyiO2ejpABo

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
              900,000
Interisti

2
              900,000


3
              900,000


4
              900,000


5
              900,000


6
              900,000


7
              900,000


8
              900,000


9
              900,000


10
              900,000


11
              900,000


12
              900,000


13
              900,000


14
              900,000


15
              900,000


16
              900,000


17
              900,000


18
              900,000


19
              900,000


20
              900,000


21
              900,000


22
              900,000


23
              900,000


24
              900,000


25
              900,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

S16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV3RhcJHF2Q

S17
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLAhhuFViT4

S18
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0LpiJEYkfM

S19
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcTGsirJVQM

S20
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xW-KDGxn1g

S21
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaSJD1T5e8g

S22
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nszEJ0Q4zq0

S23
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S96PD-4AaVc

S24
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDXMDCUTN5E

S25
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L51Ynz8ewo

----------


## david_pupu

13 dan 21 ob om don

----------


## Elecson

No.18 900rb

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
              900,000
Interisti

2
              900,000


3
              900,000


4
              900,000


5
              900,000


6
              900,000


7
              900,000


8
              900,000


9
              900,000


10
              900,000


11
              900,000


12
              900,000


13
              900,000
David Pupu

14
              900,000


15
              900,000


16
              900,000


17
              900,000


18
              900,000
Elecson

19
              900,000


20
              900,000


21
              900,000
David Pupu

22
              900,000


23
              900,000


24
              900,000


25
              900,000

----------


## pieth

1. 1jt
9. Ob

ikut meramaikan kc om doni yg baik hati

----------


## asnanto

No.3 dan 4 .... @ 1 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1.000,000	pieth
2	900,000	
3	1.000,000	asnanto
4	1.000,000	asnanto
5	900,000	
6	900,000	
7	900,000	
8	900,000	
9	900,000	  pieth
10	900,000	
11	900,000	
12	900,000	
13	900,000	David Pupu
14	900,000	
15	900,000	
16	900,000	
17	900,000	
18	900,000	Elecson
19	900,000	
20	900,000	
21	900,000	David Pupu
22	900,000	
23	900,000	
24	900,000	
25	900,000

----------


## stanleyjr.private

22 = ob.....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> 22 = ob.....



No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1.000,000	pieth
2	900,000	
3	1.000,000	asnanto
4	1.000,000	asnanto
5	900,000	
6	900,000	
7	900,000	
8	900,000	
9	900,000	pieth
10	900,000	
11	900,000	
12	900,000	
13	900,000	David Pupu
14	900,000	
15	900,000	
16	900,000	
17	900,000	
18	900,000	Elecson
19	900,000	
20	900,000	
21	900,000	David Pupu
22	900,000	Stanley
23	900,000	
24	900,000	
25	900,000

----------


## Movenpick7

15 900 rb
thx

----------


## fajarhto

16, harga ob...

----------


## fajarhto

19, harga ob lagi...

----------


## hero

No. 5 dan 24 OB

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1.000,000	pieth
2	900,000	
3	1.000,000	asnanto
4	1.000,000	asnanto
5	900,000	        hero
6	900,000	
7	900,000	
8	900,000	
9	900,000	pieth
10	900,000	
11	900,000	
12	900,000	
13	900,000	David Pupu
14	900,000	
15	900,000	 Movenpick7
16	900,000	
17	900,000	
18	900,000	Elecson
19	900,000	 Fajarhto
20	900,000	
21	900,000	David Pupu
22	900,000	Stanley
23	900,000	
24	900,000	 hero
25	900,000

Makasih teman2 buat supportnya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1.000,000	pieth
2	900,000	
3	1.000,000	asnanto
4	1.000,000	asnanto
5	900,000	        hero
6	900,000	
7	900,000	
8	900,000	
9	900,000	pieth
10	900,000	
11	900,000	
12	900,000	
13	900,000	David Pupu
14	900,000	
15	900,000	
16	900,000	 Fajarhto
17	900,000	
18	900,000	Elecson
19	900,000	 fajarhto
20	900,000	
21	900,000	David Pupu
22	900,000	Stanley
23	900,000	
24	900,000	 hero
25	900,000

----------


## m_riza_h

Weis sdh rame aj neh om DL

----------


## Movenpick7

Om DL nama saya di no 15 kok ilang  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1.000,000	pieth
2	900,000	
3	1.000,000	asnanto
4	1.000,000	asnanto
5	900,000	hero
6	900,000	
7	900,000	
8	900,000	
9	900,000	pieth
10	900,000	
11	900,000	
12	900,000	
13	900,000	David Pupu
14	900,000	
15	900,000	movenpick7
16	900,000	Fajarhto
17	900,000	
18	900,000	Elecson
19	900,000	fajarhto
20	900,000	
21	900,000	David Pupu
22	900,000	Stanley
23	900,000	
24	900,000	hero
25	900,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om DL nama saya di no 15 kok ilang


Sori om... salah copy paste




> Weis sdh rame aj neh om DL


Murmer ni om... haha

----------


## Movenpick7

> Sori om... salah copy paste
> 
> 
> 
> Murmer ni om... haha


o don ada kebawa kohakunya wiguna ga?  ::

----------


## hxsutanto

S23 Om -- 900RB

----------


## Greggy

waduh yg mau dibid sudah dibid kawan2 . jdnya timpa2an donk wkkwkw

----------


## hxsutanto

> waduh yg mau dibid sudah dibid kawan2 . jdnya timpa2an donk wkkwkw


 asal jangan gua punya, serem gua ditimpa elo hehehe

----------


## Greggy

no 18 no 21 no 13 OB deh kalo sudah ada yg OB naikin aja 100 rb thx om . Maap kalo ada temen2 yg ketimpa

----------


## Greggy

wkkwkwwk jd ga enak wkwkwk hati wkkww



> asal jangan gua punya, serem gua ditimpa elo hehehe

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> no 18 no 21 no 13 OB deh kalo sudah ada yg OB naikin aja 100 rb thx om . Maap kalo ada temen2 yg ketimpa



Banzai........

----------


## jimmy 007

no.3 : 1,1 jt

----------


## battleship

Mohon ijinken ikut yo,..
nomor 1, Rp 1,1 juta

----------


## LDJ

> wkkwkwwk jd ga enak wkwkwk hati wkkww


Bagus lahh..janji yah ga mau timpa ikan temen

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1.100,000 battleship
2	900,000	
3	1.100,000 Jimmy007
4	1.000,000	asnanto
5	900,000	hero
6	900,000	
7	900,000	
8	900,000	
9	900,000	pieth
10	900,000	
11	900,000	
12	900,000	
13 1.000,000 Greggy
14	900,000	
15	900,000	movenpick7
16	900,000	Fajarhto
17	900,000	
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19	900,000	fajarhto
20	900,000	
21 1.000,000 Greggy
22	900,000	Stanley
23	900,000 HxSutanto
24	900,000	hero
25	900,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> o don ada kebawa kohakunya wiguna ga?


ada om nisai di rumah alsut nihh... hahahha




> S23 Om -- 900RB


thx om... merupakan kehormatan om henry ikutan




> waduh yg mau dibid sudah dibid kawan2 . jdnya timpa2an donk wkkwkw


hajarrrrrrrrrrrr broooo




> asal jangan gua punya, serem gua ditimpa elo hehehe


peluk2an aja dehh




> no 18 no 21 no 13 OB deh kalo sudah ada yg OB naikin aja 100 rb thx om . Maap kalo ada temen2 yg ketimpa



siappppppppppp om




> Banzai........


kimochiiii




> no.3 : 1,1 jt


makasih om bond




> Mohon ijinken ikut yo,..
> nomor 1, Rp 1,1 juta


maturnuwun sanget kang




> Bagus lahh..janji yah ga mau timpa ikan temen


tindih2an aj



> No Urut    Harga    Nama
> 1    1.100,000 battleship
> 2    900,000    
> 3    1.100,000 Jimmy007
> 4    1.000,000    asnanto
> 5    900,000    hero
> 6    900,000    
> 7    900,000    
> 8    900,000    
> ...

----------


## matatias

no 3, 1.2jt
no 22 1jt
thx

----------


## Jimmie0505

Nomor 1 up

----------


## Jimmie0505

Nomor 1 1.2jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.200,000 jimmie0505
2 900,000 
3 1.200,000 Matatias
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 
7 900,000 
8 900,000 
9 900,000 pieth
10 900,000 
11 900,000 
12 900,000 
13 1.000,000 Greggy
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.000,000 Greggy
22 1.000,000 Matatias
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 900,000 hero
25 900,000

----------


## Gunche

Ijin ikutan ya Om Dony Lesmana....

No. 17 : 900rb

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.200,000 jimmie0505
2 900,000 
3 1.200,000 Matatias
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 
7 900,000 
8 900,000 
9 900,000 pieth
10 900,000 
11 900,000 
12 900,000 
13 1.000,000 Greggy
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000  Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.000,000 Greggy
22 1.000,000 Matatias
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 900,000 hero
25 900,000

----------


## 9KOI

Wahh bagus2 om don...  No 1 1,3 jt no 9 1jt

----------


## pieth

Permisi suhu2 sekalian. 12 ob yah om don

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.300,000  9koi
2 900,000 
3 1.200,000 Matatias
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 
7 900,000 
8 900,000 
9 1.000,000 9koi
10 900,000 
11 900,000 
12 900,000    pieth
13 1.000,000 Greggy
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.000,000 Greggy
22 1.000,000 Matatias
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 900,000 hero
25 900,000

----------


## david_pupu

13 dan 21  1.1 juta  om greggy jangan dongg hiks hiks

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.300,000 9koi
2 900,000 
3 1.200,000 Matatias
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 
7 900,000 
8 900,000 
9 1.000,000 9koi
10 900,000 
11 900,000 
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.000,000 Matatias
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 900,000 hero
25 900,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hadiah 

GC : 5 % dari Hasil Lelang plus 1 buah BENIGOI Berkualitas berukuran 60 cm
RGC : 3 % dari Hasil Lelang
Juara Harapan : 2 % dari hasil Lelang

BENIGOINYA boleh milih 1 dari 3 benigoi Wiguna terbaik yg akan dibesarkan dgn penuh kasih sayang di kolam alam sutra

----------


## fajarhto

> Hadiah 
> 
> GC : 5 % dari Hasil Lelang plus 1 buah BENIGOI Berkualitas berukuran 60 cm
> RGC : 3 % dari Hasil Lelang
> Juara Harapan : 2 % dari hasil Lelang
> 
> BENIGOINYA boleh milih 1 dari 3 benigoi Wiguna terbaik yg akan dibesarkan dgn penuh kasih sayang di kolam alam sutra


Luar biasa supportnya....

----------


## 7dm

Om.. Ijin no.9 ikutan 1.100

----------


## MaLuTen

> Luar biasa supportnya....


Memang support biasa diluar

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.300,000 9koi
2 900,000 
3 1.200,000 Matatias
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 
7 900,000 
8 900,000 
9 1.100,000  7dm
10 900,000 
11 900,000 
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.000,000 Matatias
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 900,000 hero
25 900,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Luar biasa supportnya....


Demi om fajarhto... apapun kita usahakan




> Om.. Ijin no.9 ikutan 1.100


Siap om GC pslembang... haha




> Memang support biasa diluar


Yg didalam itu color om...

----------


## tjokferry

Saya support 02 deh om don

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.300,000 9koi
2 900,000    tjokferry
3 1.200,000 Matatias
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 
7 900,000 
8 900,000 
9 1.100,000 7dm
10 900,000 
11 900,000 
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.000,000 Matatias
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 900,000 hero
25 900,000

----------


## soralokita

nomor 1 : 1,5 jt om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.200,000 Matatias
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 
7 900,000 
8 900,000 
9 1.100,000 7dm
10 900,000 
11 900,000 
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.000,000 Matatias
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 900,000 hero
25 900,000

----------


## andhi

Nomor 11 = OB

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.200,000 Matatias
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 
7 900,000 
8 900,000 
9 1.100,000 7dm
10 900,000 
11 900,000  andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.000,000 Matatias
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 900,000 hero
25 900,000

----------


## stanleyjr.private

24 = 1,000,000
22 = 1,100,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.200,000 Matatias
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 
7 900,000 
8 900,000 
9 1.100,000 7dm
10 900,000 
11 900,000 andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.100,000 stanley
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 1.000,000 stanley
25 900,000

----------


## E. Gartina

Ikutan om DL...

No. 03 : 1,3jt
      06 : ob
      08 : ob
      09 : 1,2jt

Trima kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.300,000 E Gartina
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 E gartina
7 900,000 
8 900,000  E Gartina
9 1.200,000 E Gartina
10 900,000 
11 900,000 andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.100,000 stanley
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 1.000,000 stanley
25 900,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ikutan om DL...
> 
> No. 03 : 1,3jt
>       06 : ob
>       08 : ob
>       09 : 1,2jt
> 
> Trima kasih


Makasih suhuuuu ... long time no see yaa

----------


## E. Gartina

> Makasih suhuuuu ... long time no see yaa


Aduuuuhhhh....sy jd terharu dipanggil suhu sama master DL....hiks...hiks...hiks...msh tetep om sy mah berjalan dtempat,skolah dasar ga naek2....
Iya nih om long time no see...biasa om nguli terus,,,nanti kalo cuti pengen PV ke kolam alsut neh kalo diijinin...pls

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Aduuuuhhhh....sy jd terharu dipanggil suhu sama master DL....hiks...hiks...hiks...msh tetep om sy mah berjalan dtempat,skolah dasar ga naek2....
> Iya nih om long time no see...biasa om nguli terus,,,nanti kalo cuti pengen PV ke kolam alsut neh kalo diijinin...pls


Ayo om... dateng ajaa... ditunggu lohhh

----------


## E. Gartina

> Ayo om... dateng ajaa... ditunggu lohhh


Siiapppp om...keep in touch aza,

----------


## MaLuTen

Iya sama Om, dah lama ga PV ke alsut nih.

----------


## fajarhto

> Iya sama Om, dah lama ga PV ke alsut nih.


Saya juga ... belum pernah PV ke alsut

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 1 Rp 1.4 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Siiapppp om...keep in touch aza,





> Iya sama Om, dah lama ga PV ke alsut nih.





> Saya juga ... belum pernah PV ke alsut


Ayo ayo.. dateng ajaaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No. 1 Rp 1.4 juta


No 1 uda 1.5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.300,000 E Gartina
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 E gartina
7 900,000 
8 900,000 E Gartina
9 1.200,000 E Gartina
10 900,000 
11 900,000 andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.100,000 stanley
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 1.000,000 stanley
25 900,000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 3 Rp 1.4 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 3 Rp 1.4 juta


Pilihan plg aman dan bgs...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.400,000 Slamet Kurniawan
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 E gartina
7 900,000 
8 900,000 E Gartina
9 1.200,000 E Gartina
10 900,000 
11 900,000 andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.100,000 stanley
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 1.000,000 stanley
25 900,000

----------


## matatias

no 24 - 1.1jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.400,000 Slamet Kurniawan
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 E gartina
7 900,000 
8 900,000 E Gartina
9 1.200,000 E Gartina
10 900,000 
11 900,000 andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.100,000 stanley
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 1.100,000 Matatias
25 900,000

----------


## Don Agysan

No. 22 = Rp.1.200.000,-

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.400,000 Slamet Kurniawan
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 E gartina
7 900,000 
8 900,000 E Gartina
9 1.200,000 E Gartina
10 900,000 
11 900,000 andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.200,000 Don Agysan
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 1.100,000 Matatias
25 900,000

----------


## budjayz

Om dony ak ob no 25 yaa..
Thanks

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om dony ak ob no 25 yaa..
> Thanks


Siap ommm... thx

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.400,000 Slamet Kurniawan
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 E gartina
7 900,000 
8 900,000 E Gartina
9 1.200,000 E Gartina
10 900,000 
11 900,000 andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.200,000 Don Agysan
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 1.100,000 Matatias
25 900,000 budjayz

----------


## absolion

permisi om no. 3 1,5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.500,000 Absolion
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 E gartina
7 900,000 
8 900,000 E Gartina
9 1.200,000 E Gartina
10 900,000 
11 900,000 andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.200,000 Don Agysan
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 1.100,000 Matatias
25 900,000 budjayz

----------


## brandonice

Permisi Om no 7 OB

----------


## stanleyjr.private

LELANG DIMULAI dari TANGGAL 5 FEBRUARI 2016 sampai dengan tanggal 14 FEBRUARI 2016 pk 20.00 dengan perpanjangan 10 menit berlaku perpanjangan untuk semua ikan

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> LELANG DIMULAI dari TANGGAL 5 FEBRUARI 2016 sampai dengan tanggal 14 FEBRUARI 2016 pk 20.00 dengan perpanjangan 10 menit berlaku perpanjangan untuk semua ikan


permisi om om......

22 1.300,000 
24 1.200,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.500,000 Absolion
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 E gartina
7 900,000 brandonice
8 900,000 E Gartina
9 1.200,000 E Gartina
10 900,000 
11 900,000 andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.300,000 Stanley
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 1.200,000 Stanley
25 900,000 budjayz

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> LELANG DIMULAI dari TANGGAL 5 FEBRUARI 2016 sampai dengan tanggal 14 FEBRUARI 2016 pk 20.00 dengan perpanjangan 10 menit berlaku perpanjangan untuk semua ikan


ayo lanjut lagiii

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> ayo lanjut lagiii


Posisi nomor inceran aman......
He he he

----------


## Movenpick7

Endingnya pas valentine, romantis bgt om DL  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Posisi nomor inceran aman......
> He he he





> Endingnya pas valentine, romantis bgt om DL


Namanya kan valentine kc om... hehe

----------


## koinia

Kalau namanya KC valentine so jangan berebutan ya, harus saling menyayangi.....

----------


## Greggy

> 13 dan 21  1.1 juta  om greggy jangan dongg hiks hiks


Hmm ga nimpa bro pupu deh terkecuali ditimpa orang br gua nimpa yak wkwkwkwk

----------


## Gunche

> Hmm ga nimpa bro pupu deh terkecuali ditimpa orang br gua nimpa yak wkwkwkwk


Nanti saya yg bantu timpa dulu ya Om.
Jadi Om Greggy bisa timpa lagi...
menang kita bagi 2 ya Om....

Conspiracy of Alsut Style

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kalau namanya KC valentine so jangan berebutan ya, harus saling menyayangi.....


sayangi ikan anda ..  bukan pesaing anda... hajarrrrrrrrrrrrr om




> Hmm ga nimpa bro pupu deh terkecuali ditimpa orang br gua nimpa yak wkwkwkwk


lu berdua cowo maen nimpa2 an...  haduhhhhhhhhhh




> Nanti saya yg bantu timpa dulu ya Om.
> Jadi Om Greggy bisa timpa lagi...
> menang kita bagi 2 ya Om....
> 
> Conspiracy of Alsut Style



punya kolam om ??

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.500,000 Absolion
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 E gartina
7 900,000 brandonice
8 900,000 E Gartina
9 1.200,000 E Gartina
10 900,000 
11 900,000 andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.300,000 Stanley
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 1.200,000 Stanley
25 900,000 budjayz

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> MARI KITA MULAI 
> 
> ' KEEPING CONTEST ' VALENTINE SANKE ' 14 Februari 2016 - 14 Desember 2016 ( 10 bulan )
> 
> CINTAI NEGERIMU INDONESIA dan CINTAI PRODUK DALAM NEGERI 
> 
> inilah 25 Kontestant TOSAI SANKE dari WIGUNA BALI,,,, Usia ikan baru sekitar 2 bulan dan  growth dengan sangat baik
> 
> Tujuannya : Mengenal cara memelihara Sanke dengan baik.
> ...



monggooo di lanjutkennn

----------


## Greggy

> Nanti saya yg bantu timpa dulu ya Om.
> Jadi Om Greggy bisa timpa lagi...
> menang kita bagi 2 ya Om....
> 
> Conspiracy of Alsut Style



Wakakakak Nah loh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wakakakak Nah loh


hajarrrr om... timpaaaa

----------


## Monggalana

No 14 900rb om dony #cariygmurah

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 14 900rb om dony #cariygmurah


You pick the best my bro.... congrats

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.500,000 Absolion
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 E gartina
7 900,000 brandonice
8 900,000 E Gartina
9 1.200,000 E Gartina
10 900,000 
11 900,000 andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000  monggalana
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.300,000 Stanley
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 1.200,000 Stanley
25 900,000 budjayz

----------


## Williamc

Misi om om newbie mohon izin bid
no 20 ob
no 24 1,3jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut Harga Nama
1 1.500,000 soralokita
2 900,000 tjokferry
3 1.500,000 Absolion
4 1.000,000 asnanto
5 900,000 hero
6 900,000 E gartina
7 900,000 brandonice
8 900,000 E Gartina
9 1.200,000 E Gartina
10 900,000 
11 900,000 andhi
12 900,000 pieth
13 1.100,000 David pupu
14 900,000 monggalana
15 900,000 movenpick7
16 900,000 Fajarhto
17 900,000 Gunche
18 1.000,000 Greggy
19 900,000 fajarhto
20 900,000 williamc
21 1.100,000 David pupu
22 1.300,000 Stanley
23 900,000 HxSutanto
24 1.300,000 williamc
25 900,000 budjayz

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,500,000
Soralokita

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               1,500,000
Absolion

4
               1,000,000
Asnanto

5
                  900,000
Hero

6
                  900,000
E Gartina

7
                  900,000
Brandonice

8
                  900,000
E Gartina

9
               1,200,000
E Gartina

10
                  900,000


11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
                  900,000
Monggalana

15
                  900,000
Movenpick7

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
                  900,000
Gunche

18
               1,000,000
Greggy

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,200,000
Stanley

23
                  900,000
Hxsutanto

24
                  900,000
williamc

25
                  900,000
Budyjayz


            24,900,000



 GC  5 %
             1,245,000


 RGC 3 %
                747,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                498,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,490,000

----------


## zieco

23. 1jt
24. 1jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> No Urut Harga Nama
> 1 1.500,000 soralokita
> 2 900,000 tjokferry
> 3 1.500,000 Absolion
> 4 1.000,000 asnanto
> 5 900,000 hero
> 6 900,000 E gartina
> 7 900,000 brandonice
> 8 900,000 E Gartina
> ...



24 = 1,4 jt

----------


## member88

quote: *KEEPING CONTEST from HOBBYIST for HOBBY... SANKE HQ from WIGUNA BALI*GC 5 %



RGC 3 %



Hiburan 2 %













Kalo dari hobbyst ke hobbyst alangkah kecilnya om yg dibagi ke para supporter 'KC HOBBYST' ini om Doni...... masa cuman 5,3,2.....

----------


## member88

Yg menang KC bergengsi ini diminta temen traktir malah tekor...
pada ngk berani menang nanti om...

----------


## david_pupu

> quote: *KEEPING CONTEST from HOBBYIST for HOBBY... SANKE HQ from WIGUNA BALI*GC 5 %
> 
> 
> 
> RGC 3 %
> 
> 
> 
> Hiburan 2 %
> ...





> Yg menang KC bergengsi ini diminta temen traktir malah tekor...
> pada ngk berani menang nanti om...


Setujuuu wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> quote: *KEEPING CONTEST from HOBBYIST for HOBBY... SANKE HQ from WIGUNA BALI*
> 
> 
> GC 5 %
> 
> 
> 
> RGC 3 %
> 
> ...


Bisa berubah neeh .... GC juga 10%  :Noidea:

----------


## Gunche

> Bisa berubah neeh .... GC juga 10%


Kompor meleduk semua...

Om Dony itu modalnya sudah ngepress... denger2nya sih modal ikannya 875rb/ekor.
Karena Om Dony begitu cintanya terhadap produk lokal dan juga bela rasa terhadap penghobi koi terutama di KOIs ini.
Jadi sebenarnya dia sudah mensubsidi alias nombok sebesar 155rb/ekor.
Luar biasa bukan effort Om Dony dalam membangun mindfuck terhadap KOI Lokal....
Impian Om Dony adalah menciptakan Donai Fish Farm untuk menyaingi Sakai Fish Farm.

Mari kita semua menjungjung dan mengangkat bambu runcing dengan bulu ketek berkibar sehingga bisa membakar semangat Cinta Koi Lokal

Salam Koi Lokal.......

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> quote: *KEEPING CONTEST from HOBBYIST for HOBBY... SANKE HQ from WIGUNA BALI*
> 
> 
> GC 5 %
> 
> 
> 
> RGC 3 %
> 
> ...





> Yg menang KC bergengsi ini diminta temen traktir malah tekor...
> pada ngk berani menang nanti om...





> Setujuuu wkwkwkwkwk





> Bisa berubah neeh .... GC juga 10%


makanya om om nyumbang hadiah dong... terutama om Member88 yang baik hati...

GC 10 % boleh aja kl total penjualan lebih dari 100 jt... bisa ga ?? hahahahhahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,500,000
Soralokita

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               1,500,000
Absolion

4
               1,000,000
Asnanto

5
                  900,000
Hero

6
                  900,000
E Gartina

7
                  900,000
Brandonice

8
                  900,000
E Gartina

9
               1,200,000
E Gartina

10
                  900,000


11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
                  900,000
Monggalana

15
                  900,000
Movenpick7

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
                  900,000
Gunche

18
               1,000,000
Greggy

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,200,000
Stanley

23
               1,000,000
zieco

24
               1,400,000
Stanley

25
                  900,000
Budyjayz


            25,500,000



 GC  5 %
             1,275,000


 RGC 3 %
                765,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                510,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,550,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kompor meleduk semua...
> 
> Om Dony itu modalnya sudah ngepress... denger2nya sih modal ikannya 875rb/ekor.
> Karena Om Dony begitu cintanya terhadap produk lokal dan juga bela rasa terhadap penghobi koi terutama di KOIs ini.
> Jadi sebenarnya dia sudah mensubsidi alias nombok sebesar 155rb/ekor.
> Luar biasa bukan effort Om Dony dalam membangun mindfuck terhadap KOI Lokal....
> Impian Om Dony adalah menciptakan Donai Fish Farm untuk menyaingi Sakai Fish Farm.
> 
> Mari kita semua menjungjung dan mengangkat bambu runcing dengan bulu ketek berkibar sehingga bisa membakar semangat Cinta Koi Lokal
> ...


eang ente punya bulu ketek ??

----------


## agusta_17

> quote: *KEEPING CONTEST from HOBBYIST for HOBBY... SANKE HQ from WIGUNA BALI*
> 
> 
> GC 5 %
> 
> 
> 
> RGC 3 %
> 
> ...


Hmmm sumbang komentar, kalau pernah coba-coba breeding dengan prosedur yang benar pasti akan tau kalau sebetulnya biaya operasional breeding itu besar. Mulai dari harga induk (bloodline rose pasti g murah), listrik untuk air dll, pakan artemia cacingsutra n pakan tinggi protein lainnya, gaji pegawai, dan itung-itung biaya lelah karena pasti kalau hobi breeding g akan dilepas begitu saja ke karyawan  :Bounce:  (ikut ngomporin padahal g ikut ngebid hehe)

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Hmmm sumbang komentar, kalau pernah coba-coba breeding dengan prosedur yang benar pasti akan tau kalau sebetulnya biaya operasional breeding itu besar. Mulai dari harga induk (bloodline rose pasti g murah), listrik untuk air dll, pakan artemia cacingsutra n pakan tinggi protein lainnya, gaji pegawai, dan itung-itung biaya lelah karena pasti kalau hobi breeding g akan dilepas begitu saja ke karyawan  (ikut ngomporin padahal g ikut ngebid hehe)


bener om... makanya kita harus mendukung breeder2 lokal dengan membesarkan anaknya besar dengan bagus dan makin semangat breed nya... semangantttttt omm agusta

----------


## member88

> makanya om om nyumbang hadiah dong... terutama om Member88 yang baik hati...
> 
> GC 10 % boleh aja kl total penjualan lebih dari 100 jt... bisa ga ?? hahahahhahaha



Masa tunggu pasti untung besar baru kasih GC 10%...jangan mindset pedagang donk.. kembali ke theme awal..."hobbyst ke hobbyst".

Kalo dari awal kita semua dilibatkan dan dikasih pilih ikan yg bagus, diminta sumbang sih ngak masalah om Doni.......... 
Kalo Kita itu pedagang bukan hobbyst...

----------


## member88

> Kompor meleduk semua...
> 
> Om Dony itu modalnya sudah ngepress... denger2nya sih modal ikannya 875rb/ekor.
> Karena Om Dony begitu cintanya terhadap produk lokal dan juga bela rasa terhadap penghobi koi terutama di KOIs ini.
> Jadi sebenarnya dia sudah mensubsidi alias nombok sebesar 155rb/ekor.
> Luar biasa bukan effort Om Dony dalam membangun mindfuck terhadap KOI Lokal....
> Impian Om Dony adalah menciptakan Donai Fish Farm untuk menyaingi Sakai Fish Farm.
> 
> Mari kita semua menjungjung dan mengangkat bambu runcing dengan bulu ketek berkibar sehingga bisa membakar semangat Cinta Koi Lokal
> ...


Aku sampe ngakak baca posting om Gunche. 

Seharusnya dengan posisi dan kedudukan finansial dan martabat om Dony, you bilang nombok 155rb itu sdh penghinaan. Jangan sebut angka nominal om.
Minta prize sharing persentase yang sesuai saja di acara perdana bergengsi ini.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No Urut
>  Harga
> Nama
> 
> 1
>                1,500,000
> Soralokita
> 
> 2
> ...


Ayo dilanjut

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Masa tunggu pasti untung besar baru kasih GC 10%...jangan mindset pedagang donk.. kembali ke theme awal..."hobbyst ke hobbyst".
> 
> Kalo dari awal kita semua dilibatkan dan dikasih pilih ikan yg bagus, diminta sumbang sih ngak masalah om Doni.......... 
> Kalo Kita itu pedagang bukan hobbyst...





> Aku sampe ngakak baca posting om Gunche. 
> 
> Seharusnya dengan posisi dan kedudukan finansial dan martabat om Dony, you bilang nombok 155rb itu sdh penghinaan. Jangan sebut angka nominal om.
> Minta prize sharing persentase yang sesuai saja di acara perdana bergengsi ini.


Coba kita tunggu om member88 ngadain acara seperti ini.. kita support dehhh...

----------


## Williamc

No 24 = 1,5jt
Maaf om stan

----------


## Williamc

Hidup koi lokal
Hidup om DL
Teruskan perjuangan
Salam satu hati

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> No 24 = 1,5jt
> Maaf om stan


Berat nih, persaingan......
Tak maafkan om will... he he




> Hidup koi lokal
> Hidup om DL
> Teruskan perjuangan
> Salam satu hati


Lokal why not ?
Klau indukannya sama dgn std jepun

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Kompor meleduk semua...
> 
> Om Dony itu modalnya sudah ngepress... denger2nya sih modal ikannya 875rb/ekor.
> Karena Om Dony begitu cintanya terhadap produk lokal dan juga bela rasa terhadap penghobi koi terutama di KOIs ini.
> Jadi sebenarnya dia sudah mensubsidi alias nombok sebesar 155rb/ekor.
> 
> Luar biasa bukan effort Om Dony dalam membangun mindfuck terhadap KOI Lokal....
> Impian Om Dony adalah menciptakan Donai Fish Farm untuk menyaingi Sakai Fish Farm.
> 
> ...



DFF = SFF.....
Beda beda tipis......




> eang ente punya bulu ketek ??


Bulu ketek ?




> Hmmm sumbang komentar, kalau pernah coba-coba breeding dengan prosedur yang benar pasti akan tau kalau sebetulnya biaya operasional breeding itu besar. Mulai dari harga induk (bloodline rose pasti g murah), listrik untuk air dll, pakan artemia cacingsutra n pakan tinggi protein lainnya, gaji pegawai, dan itung-itung biaya lelah karena pasti kalau hobi breeding g akan dilepas begitu saja ke karyawan  (ikut ngomporin padahal g ikut ngebid hehe)


Investasi indukan dan lahan farm
Pakan, Listrik, gaji pegawai
Bukan biaya sedikit......

Mau cari ikan bagus, murah ?
Mimpi rasanya... ha ha ha

----------


## Williamc

> Berat nih, persaingan......
> Tak maafkan om will... he he
> 
> 
> 
> Lokal why not ?
> Klau indukannya sama dgn std jepun



Thx om stan. Newbie mohon izin.
this is local taste japan

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Om Dony, mau tanya... Dapat Certi dari breeder tidak ikan nya?

----------


## fajarhto

> Om Dony, mau tanya... Dapat Certi dari breeder tidak ikan nya?


Gak perlu certi om... ikannya sudah dipasang chip id  :Brick:

----------


## Tiny

no 10 900,000, mayan masih untung kalo bisa GC  :Grouphug:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 24 = 1,5jt
> Maaf om stan


thx om




> Hidup koi lokal
> Hidup om DL
> Teruskan perjuangan
> Salam satu hati


thx om wil... yg ke medan blm dpt info ni... plg pake jasa kurir ya.. thx




> Berat nih, persaingan......
> Tak maafkan om will... he he
> 
> 
> 
> Lokal why not ?
> Klau indukannya sama dgn std jepun


maju tak gentar yang penting bayar... hahahha




> DFF = SFF.....
> Beda beda tipis......
> 
> 
> 
> Bulu ketek ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah saya cuma mencoba membuat acar untuk kois aja om... biar agak ramean... untung atau rugi yg penting niatnya baik..




> Thx om stan. Newbie mohon izin.
> this is local taste japan


mantap om... once again thx




> Om Dony, mau tanya... Dapat Certi dari breeder tidak ikan nya?


kalau mau dibuat sebenernya bisa om Bayu.. cm saya banyak kegiatan lain ... next event saya usulin bikin ke om wiguna




> Gak perlu certi om... ikannya sudah dipasang chip id


fish and chips emg enak om... hahahha




> no 10 900,000, mayan masih untung kalo bisa GC


makasih koko Indra yang terganteng dan tersayang...  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,500,000
Soralokita

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               1,500,000
Absolion

4
               1,000,000
Asnanto

5
                  900,000
Hero

6
                  900,000
E Gartina

7
                  900,000
Brandonice

8
                  900,000
E Gartina

9
               1,200,000
E Gartina

10
                  900,000
Tiny

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
                  900,000
Monggalana

15
                  900,000
Movenpick7

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
                  900,000
Gunche

18
               1,000,000
Greggy

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,200,000
Stanley

23
               1,000,000
zieco

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
                  900,000
Budyjayz


            25,600,000



 GC  5 %
             1,280,000


 RGC 3 %
                768,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                512,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,560,000

----------


## Movenpick7

Udah bertuan semua ikannya bubar bubar hahahaha  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Udah bertuan semua ikannya bubar bubar hahahaha


hari inggu om bubarannya ... hahahahhaha

----------


## ipaul888

ayo lanjut, semangat.. edisi valentine

----------


## Williamc

Ok om DL ditunggu infonya. Thx

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Amankan no 10 untuk Om Tiny

----------


## mikaelsebastian

10 pertamax

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Amankan no 10 untuk Om Tiny





> 10 pertamax


Uda di bid tiny om....

----------


## jimmy 007

no.1: 1,6 jt

----------


## frostbitez

Ya udah 10 1jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1,600,000	jimmy007
2	900,000	Tjokferry
3	1,500,000	Absolion
4	1,000,000	Asnanto
5	900,000	Hero
6	900,000	E Gartina
7	900,000	Brandonice
8	900,000	E Gartina
9	1,200,000	E Gartina
10	1.000,000	 frostbites
11	900,000	andhi
12	900,000	Pieth
13	1,100,000	David Pupu
14	900,000	Monggalana
15	900,000	Movenpick7
16	900,000	FajarHto
17	900,000	Gunche
18	1,000,000	Greggy
19	900,000	Fajarhto
20	900,000	Williamc
21	1,100,000	David Pupu
22	1,200,000	Stanley
23	1,000,000	zieco
24	1,500,000	Williamc
25	   900,000       Budyjayz

----------


## Tiny

10    1.3 jt

----------


## asnanto

> 10    1.3 jt


Awww.....Awww..... :Juggle:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> 10    1.3 jt


Weh......sabar....

----------


## frostbitez

hihihihi  :Cheer2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1,600,000	jimmy007
2	900,000	Tjokferry
3	1,500,000	Absolion
4	1,000,000	Asnanto
5	900,000	Hero
6	900,000	E Gartina
7	900,000	Brandonice
8	900,000	E Gartina
9	1,200,000	E Gartina
10	1.300,000	Tiny
11	900,000	andhi
12	900,000	Pieth
13	1,100,000	David Pupu
14	900,000	Monggalana
15	900,000	Movenpick7
16	900,000	FajarHto
17	900,000	Gunche
18	1,000,000	Greggy
19	900,000	Fajarhto
20	900,000	Williamc
21	1,100,000	David Pupu
22	1,200,000	Stanley
23	1,000,000	zieco
24	1,500,000	Williamc
25	900,000 Budyjayz

----------


## pieth

Permisi om no9 1.3jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 3 Rp 1,6 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1,600,000	jimmy007
2	900,000	Tjokferry
3	1,600,000	Slamet K
4	1,000,000	Asnanto
5	900,000	Hero
6	900,000	E Gartina
7	900,000	Brandonice
8	900,000	E Gartina
9	1,300,000	Pieth
10	1.300,000	Tiny
11	900,000	andhi
12	900,000	Pieth
13	1,100,000	David Pupu
14	900,000	Monggalana
15	900,000	Movenpick7
16	900,000	FajarHto
17	900,000	Gunche
18	1,000,000	Greggy
19	900,000	Fajarhto
20	900,000	Williamc
21	1,100,000	David Pupu
22	1,200,000	Stanley
23	1,000,000	zieco
24	1,500,000	Williamc
25	900,000 Budyjayz

----------


## kong

8 : 1.000.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               1,600,000
Slamet K

4
               1,000,000
Asnanto

5
                  900,000
Hero

6
                  900,000
E Gartina

7
                  900,000
Brandonice

8
               1,000,000
Kong

9
               1,300,000
Pieth

10
               1,300,000
Tiny

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
                  900,000
Monggalana

15
                  900,000
Movenpick7

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
                  900,000
Gunche

18
               1,000,000
Greggy

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,200,000
Stanley

23
               1,000,000
zieco

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
                  900,000
Budyjayz


            26,400,000



 GC  5 %
             1,320,000


 RGC 3 %
                792,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                528,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,640,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

PERHATIAN 

1. Lelang Ditutup HARI MINGGU 14 FEBRUARI 2016 pk 20.00.. Perpanjangan otomatis di 10 menit pertama baik ada yang bid maupun tidak... Jika dalam waktu pk 20.00-20.10 ada yang bid maka perpanjangan waktu adalah 10 menit dari BID Terakhir.
   contoh 20.05 ada yang bid maka perpanjangan sampai 20.15 ... jika ada yang bid sblm 20.15 , misalnya 20.09 maka akan diperpanjang sampai 20.19, demikian seterusnya sampai dalam 10 mnt benar2 tidak ada yang bid.

2. Harga Lelang adalah HANYA HARGA IKAN SAJA , untuk pengiriman di area jakarta adalah Rp 50.000 / destinasi , sedangkan diluar jakarta dikenakan ongkos kirim yang berlaku dan ongkos box stylofoam.

3. Jika pemenang lelang adalah diluar ulau jawa yang tidak bisa dijangkau oleh HERONA atau travel maka kami menyarankan JASA KURIR seperti CHIVAS atau dealer2 terpecaya yang anda kenal.  Kami hanya menyerahkan ikan kepada kurir/dealer tersebut , baik itu ongkos kirim dsb nya pemenang lelang harap LANGSUNG BERNEGOISASI dengan kurir/dealer tersebut. dan Ikan dapat diambil di alam Sutra. Segala Resiko akibat delivery diluar tanggung jawab kami

4. Ikan dalam keadaan sehat dan siap kirim mulai hari senin 15 Februari 2016.  Pembayaran pelunasan pemenang lelang maksimal 5 hari Kerja yaitu Senin - Jumat ( 15-19 Februari 2016 ) Jika sampai tanggal 19 Feb tidak ada pelunasan dari pemenang lelang maka penyelenggara berhak menjual ikan kepada pemenang kedua atau siapa saja.

5. Penyelenggara berhak berubah peraturan sepanjang itu membawa kebaikan bagi para peserta lomba

Atas Perhatian dan kerjasamanya kami mengucapkan terima kasih

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Terima kasih kepada beberapa teman dari KOIS yang emnyempatkan diri datang melihat langsung ikan2 SANKE KC WIGUNA, terbukti mereka tersenyum BAHAGIA melihat ikan2 tersebut berbanding harganya...


SIAPAKAH DIA ?? Dia adalah pioneer pemakai RDF , sentuhan tangan dinginnya menjadikan dia beberapa kali juara KC , tahun lalu dia terbukti menjadi GC B di KC Senang2 kedua..




Orang ini mungkin adalah pendatang baru di Hobby koi , tapi kecintaannya terhadap koi mengakibatkan dia selalu datang disetiap acara koi.. Teman kita ini baru saja menjadi seorang BAPAK , tapi sebelum menengok anaknya yg baru lahir dia menyempatkan diri mampir untuk melihat ikan2 mana yang layak ada dikolamnya nanti



Black and White seperti lagu michael jackson demikianlah kedua sahabat karib ini selalu bersama , yang satu sedang sibuk menelp membuat kesepakatan2 bisnis dan yg satu lagi tersenyum bahagia melihat ikan2 yg ada



Pria misterius ini layak disebut sang MAESTRO , beberapa kali gelar GC telah diraihnya di berbagai koi show bergengsi di Indonesia , walaupun demikian kecintaanya terhadap koi membuat dia membuat 5 buah kolam lagi yang katanya KHUSUS BUAT KC ... Dedikasi dan pemikiran sosok ini layak mendapatkan acungan jempol , dan dia adalah orang pertama yang melihat ikan2 SANKE WIGUNA ini dirawat dengan sepenuh hati dengan DACRON yang FENOMENAL ...




So ?? What you are waiting for ??? Lets Race and win this fish... Happy Bidding and Keeping

----------


## LDJ

Tokoh yg paling atas itu paling jago jurus pura2 nya..bilangnya ga minat
Eh tau2 nya nge bid...sekali bid ga dilepas gigitannya.

----------


## dadandjunaedy

No 23 rp 1.1jt

----------


## Movenpick7

Tkoh tokoh diatas mari bid dgn damai  ::

----------


## fajarhto

Amanlah. ...  :Cheer2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1,600,000	jimmy007
2	900,000	Tjokferry
3	1,600,000	Slamet K
4	1,000,000	Asnanto
5	900,000	Hero
6	900,000	E Gartina
7	900,000	Brandonice
8	1,000,000	Kong
9	1,300,000	Pieth
10	1,300,000	Tiny
11	900,000	andhi
12	900,000	Pieth
13	1,100,000	David Pupu
14	900,000	Monggalana
15	900,000	Movenpick7
16	900,000	FajarHto
17	900,000	Gunche
18	1,000,000	Greggy
19	900,000	Fajarhto
20	900,000	Williamc
21	1,100,000	David Pupu
22	1,200,000	Stanley
23	1,100,000	dadandjunaedy
24	1,500,000	Williamc
25	900,000	Budyjayz

----------


## absolion

ikut lagi ah n0.8 1,1jt

----------


## dedigouw

15. Rp 1jt

----------


## Movenpick7

Coba lagi yah
No 7 1 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1,600,000	jimmy007
2	900,000	Tjokferry
3	1,600,000	Slamet K
4	1,000,000	Asnanto
5	900,000	Hero
6	900,000	E Gartina
7	1.000,000	Movenpick7
8	1,100,000	Absolion
9	1,300,000	Pieth
10	1,300,000	Tiny
11	900,000	andhi
12	900,000	Pieth
13	1,100,000	David Pupu
14	900,000	Monggalana
15	1.000,000	Dedigouw
16	900,000	FajarHto
17	900,000	Gunche
18	1,000,000	Greggy
19	900,000	Fajarhto
20	900,000	Williamc
21	1,100,000	David Pupu
22	1,200,000	Stanley
23	1,100,000	dadandjunaedy
24	1,500,000	Williamc
25	900,000	Budyjayz

----------


## frostbitez

no 4 1,1jt misi om as

----------


## Dony Lesmana

40 mnt lg nihhh yaa

----------


## soralokita

nomor 3 : 1,7 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Gunche monitor ?

----------


## brandonice

Misi Om
No 25: 1 juta

----------


## mikaelsebastian

25 dah 1jt. Kondisi nga luntur kan?

----------


## Don Agysan

No.22 = Rp.1.300.000,-

----------


## mikaelsebastian

25 1.1dah.....

----------


## brandonice

Balik lagi deh ke  no 7: 1.1 jt

----------


## O3D

18 : 1.1 jt

----------


## Movenpick7

Balik juga deh no 15 1,1 jt

----------


## dedigouw

15. Rp 1,2jt

----------


## brandonice

Om Dony udah banyak nih bid nya, rekap dong..

----------


## tjokferry

Nomor 5 ...1jt

----------


## Movenpick7

No 17 1 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1,600,000	jimmy007
2	900,000	Tjokferry
3	1,600,000	Slamet K
4	1,100,000 frostbites
5 1.000,000 Tjokferry
6	900,000	E Gartina
7	1.100,000 Brandonice
8	1,100,000	Absolion
9	1,300,000	Pieth
10	1,300,000	Tiny
11	900,000	andhi
12	900,000	Pieth
13	1,100,000	David Pupu
14	900,000	Monggalana
15	1.200,000 Dedigouw
16	900,000	FajarHto
17	900,000	Gunche
18	1,100,000 O3D
19	900,000	Fajarhto
20	900,000	Williamc
21	1,100,000	David Pupu
22	1,300,000 Don Agysan
23	1,100,000	dadandjunaedy
24	1,500,000	Williamc
25 1.100,000 Mikael Sebastian

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut	Harga	Nama
1	1,600,000	jimmy007
2	900,000	Tjokferry
3	1,600,000	Slamet K
4	1,100,000 frostbites
5 1.000,000 Tjokferry
6	900,000	E Gartina
7	1.100,000 Brandonice
8	1,100,000	Absolion
9	1,300,000	Pieth
10	1,300,000	Tiny
11	900,000	andhi
12	900,000	Pieth
13	1,100,000	David Pupu
14	900,000	Monggalana
15	1.200,000 Dedigouw
16	900,000	FajarHto
17 1.000,000 Brandonice
18	1,100,000 O3D
19	900,000	Fajarhto
20	900,000	Williamc
21	1,100,000	David Pupu
22	1,300,000 Don Agysan
23	1,100,000	dadandjunaedy
24	1,500,000	Williamc
25 1.100,000 Mikael Sebastian

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 17 1 jt


Sampai 20.28

----------


## asnanto

> no 4 1,1jt misi om as


Monggo om......kita last lap aja lah hehehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               1,600,000
Slamet K

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
                  900,000
E Gartina

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,100,000
Absolion

9
               1,300,000
Pieth

10
               1,300,000
Tiny

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
                  900,000
Monggalana

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Brandonice

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,300,000
Don Agysan

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,100,000
Mikael Sebastian


            27,800,000



 GC  5 %
             1,390,000


 RGC 3 %
                834,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                556,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,780,000

----------


## Movenpick7

No 6 1 jt
coba lg

----------


## brandonice

> No Urut    Harga    Nama
> 1    1,600,000    jimmy007
> 2    900,000    Tjokferry
> 3    1,600,000    Slamet K
> 4    1,100,000 frostbites
> 5 1.000,000 Tjokferry
> 6    900,000    E Gartina
> 7    1.100,000 Brandonice
> 8    1,100,000    Absolion
> ...



Om Dony: saya gak nge bid no 17, yang nge bid no 17:Om Movenpick7

----------


## kong

No 8 : 1.200.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 6 1 jt
> coba lg


No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               1,600,000
Slamet K

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,100,000
Absolion

9
               1,300,000
Pieth

10
               1,300,000
Tiny

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
                  900,000
Monggalana

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Brandonice

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,300,000
Don Agysan

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,100,000
Mikael Sebastian


            27,900,000



 GC  5 %
             1,395,000


 RGC 3 %
                837,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                558,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,790,000



sampai 20.33

----------


## soralokita

om.. bid saya untuk nomor 3 gak masuk rekap ya..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Dony: saya gak nge bid no 17, yang nge bid no 17:Om Movenpick7





> No 8 : 1.200.000


No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               1,600,000
Slamet K

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,200,000
Kong

9
               1,300,000
Pieth

10
               1,300,000
Tiny

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
                  900,000
Monggalana

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,300,000
Don Agysan

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,100,000
Mikael Sebastian


            28,000,000



 GC  5 %
             1,400,000


 RGC 3 %
                840,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                560,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,800,000

----------


## E. Gartina

Misi om...

No. 3.   1,8jt
      9.   1,4jt

Mksh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> om.. bid saya untuk nomor 3 gak masuk rekap ya..


Sori om kelewat.. pas mau diperbaiki dibid lagi sama om E Gartina dibawah .. jd posisi di 1.8 jt ya om




> Misi om...
> 
> No. 3.   1,8jt
>       9.   1,4jt
> 
> Mksh


thx om

No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               1,800,000
E Gartina

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,200,000
Kong

9
               1,400,000
E Gartina

10
               1,300,000
Tiny

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
                  900,000
Monggalana

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,300,000
Don Agysan

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,100,000
Mikael Sebastian


            28,300,000



 GC  5 %
             1,415,000


 RGC 3 %
                849,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                566,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,830,000



sampai 20.37

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ayukkk... tes jam

----------


## soralokita

nomor 14 : 1 juta om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

kira2  sekitar 3 menit lagi habis.....  kalau tidak ada bid samapi 20.37

----------


## absolion

no. 8 1,3, 
no. 10 1,4

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 3 rp 2 juta

----------


## kong

No 8 : 1.400.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> nomor 14 : 1 juta om


No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               1,800,000
E Gartina

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,200,000
Kong

9
               1,400,000
E Gartina

10
               1,300,000
Tiny

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
               1,000,000
Soralokita

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,300,000
Don Agysan

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,100,000
Mikael Sebastian


            28,400,000



 GC  5 %
             1,420,000


 RGC 3 %
                852,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                568,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,840,000





sampai 20.43

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> no. 8 1,3, 
> no. 10 1,4





> No. 3 rp 2 juta





> No 8 : 1.400.000


No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               2,000,000
Slamet K

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,400,000
Kong

9
               1,400,000
E Gartina

10
               1,400,000
Absolion

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
               1,000,000
Soralokita

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,300,000
Don Agysan

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,100,000
Mikael Sebastian


            28,900,000



 GC  5 %
             1,445,000


 RGC 3 %
                867,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                578,000








Sampai 20.45
 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,890,000

----------


## E. Gartina

Misi om..

No 3. 2,2jt

Mksh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Misi om..
> 
> No 3. 2,2jt
> 
> Mksh



No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               2,200,000
E Gartina

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,400,000
Kong

9
               1,400,000
E Gartina

10
               1,400,000
Absolion

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
               1,000,000
Soralokita

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,300,000
Don Agysan

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,100,000
Mikael Sebastian


            29,100,000



 GC  5 %
             1,455,000


 RGC 3 %
                873,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                582,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,910,000


Sampai 20.47

----------


## pieth

Nmr 9 1.5juta om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Nmr 9 1.5juta om


No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               2,200,000
E Gartina

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,400,000
Kong

9
               1,500,000
Pieth

10
               1,400,000
Absolion

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
               1,000,000
Soralokita

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,300,000
Don Agysan

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,100,000
Mikael Sebastian


            29,200,000



 GC  5 %
             1,460,000


 RGC 3 %
                876,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                584,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,920,000


Sampai 20.48

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Silahkan om.





> Misi om..
> 
> No 3. 2,2jt
> 
> Mksh

----------


## E. Gartina

Misi om..

No.6..1,1jt
     9..1,6jt

Mksh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Misi om..
> 
> No.6..1,1jt
>      9..1,6jt
> 
> Mksh


No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               2,200,000
E Gartina

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,100,000
E Gartina

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,400,000
Kong

9
               1,600,000
E Gartina

10
               1,400,000
Absolion

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
               1,000,000
Soralokita

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,300,000
Don Agysan

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,100,000
Mikael Sebastian


            29,400,000



 GC  5 %
             1,470,000


 RGC 3 %
                882,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                588,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,940,000

Sampai 20.53

----------


## E. Gartina

> Silahkan om.


Punten om Slamet...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Punten lagi ya Om....

no. 3 Rp 2,4 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Punten lagi ya Om....
> 
> no. 3 Rp 2,4 juta


No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               2,400,000
Slamet K

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,100,000
E Gartina

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,400,000
Kong

9
               1,600,000
E Gartina

10
               1,400,000
Absolion

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
               1,000,000
Soralokita

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,300,000
Don Agysan

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,100,000
Mikael Sebastian


            29,600,000



 GC  5 %
             1,480,000


 RGC 3 %
                888,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                592,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,960,000

Sampai 20.57

----------


## pieth

Nmr 9 1.7jt
permisi om om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Nmr 9 1.7jt
> permisi om om



No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               2,400,000
Slamet K

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,100,000
E Gartina

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,400,000
Kong

9
               1,700,000
Pieth

10
               1,400,000
Absolion

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
               1,000,000
Soralokita

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,300,000
Don Agysan

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,100,000
Mikael Sebastian


            29,700,000



 GC  5 %
             1,485,000


 RGC 3 %
                891,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                594,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,970,000

Sampai 20.59

----------


## zieco

22. 1,4
25. 1,2

----------


## E. Gartina

> Punten lagi ya Om....
> 
> no. 3 Rp 2,4 juta



Aduuhh berart2....ampyun om..silahkan dlanjut...hehe

----------


## E. Gartina

> Nmr 9 1.7jt
> permisi om om



Silahkan om...salam kenal dr nubi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 22. 1,4
> 25. 1,2


No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               2,400,000
Slamet K

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,100,000
E Gartina

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,400,000
Kong

9
               1,700,000
Pieth

10
               1,400,000
Absolion

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
               1,000,000
Soralokita

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,400,000
Zieco

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,200,000
Zieco


            29,900,000



 GC  5 %
             1,495,000


 RGC 3 %
                897,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                598,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,990,000

Sampai pk 21

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Aduuhh berart2....ampyun om..silahkan dlanjut...hehe





> Silahkan om...salam kenal dr nubi



Makasih om E Gartina... ini mah newbie kelas kakap ... hahahhaha

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Aduuhh berart2....ampyun om..silahkan dlanjut...hehe


Terima kasih banyak Om.... Punten yaaa

----------


## david_pupu

3 menit.lagiiii

----------


## Movenpick7

Salam kenal semua  ::

----------


## pieth

> Silahkan om...salam kenal dr nubi


Makasih om gartina. Salam juga dari newbie yang mau ikut kc bergengsi om dony :Rockon:

----------


## Williamc

Hepi valentine all
Pertarungan yg luar biasa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 3 menit.lagiiii





> Salam kenal semua





> Makasih om gartina. Salam juga dari newbie yang mau ikut kc bergengsi om dony



waduh saya bahagia liat forum kois rame lagi... nuhunnn semua yang ikutan

----------


## E. Gartina

> Terima kasih banyak Om.... Punten yaaa


Sama2 om slamet...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tessss jammmm

----------


## Movenpick7

Saya juga bahagia ambil ikannua deket  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               2,400,000
Slamet K

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,100,000
E Gartina

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,400,000
Kong

9
               1,700,000
Pieth

10
               1,400,000
Absolion

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
               1,000,000
Soralokita

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,400,000
Zieco

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,200,000
Zieco


            29,900,000



 GC  5 %
             1,495,000


 RGC 3 %
                897,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                598,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,990,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tes jam .... FINAL

----------


## E. Gartina

Eh om DL...Bentar nih sy nemu cepe rebu..

Tambahin deh buat no.3. Jd 2,5jt..

Dah ah limit om...mangga dilanjut

----------


## E. Gartina

Aduuhhh...om Don...gmna jd nya?

----------


## tjokferry

Mantap nih om e gartina.. salam kenal om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

OK SDH FINAL , terima kasih kawan2 semua 

ini hasil Finalnya

No Urut
 Harga
Nama

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry

3
               2,400,000
Slamet K

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry

6
               1,100,000
E Gartina

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice

8
               1,400,000
Kong

9
               1,700,000
Pieth

10
               1,400,000
Absolion

11
                  900,000
andhi

12
                  900,000
Pieth

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu

14
               1,000,000
Soralokita

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw

16
                  900,000
FajarHto

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7

18
               1,100,000
O3D

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto

20
                  900,000
Williamc

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu

22
               1,400,000
Zieco

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy

24
               1,500,000
Williamc

25
               1,200,000
Zieco


            29,900,000



 GC  5 %
             1,495,000


 RGC 3 %
                897,000


 Hiburan 2 %
                598,000






 Donasi kois 10 %
             2,990,000




Untuk pembayaran dan pengambilan ikan , WA to 0818721713 or bbm 594667c0   .. Pengambilan ikan bisa langsung ke alam sutra dengan perjanjian terlebih dahulu... Thx ... and happy keeping all

Mari kita keep ikan ini sebaik2nya dan mari kita makin mencintai forum KOIS ini... 

Salam

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Movenpick7

Thx om DL, thx all kois'ers  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> tes jam .... FINAL





> Eh om DL...Bentar nih sy nemu cepe rebu..
> 
> Tambahin deh buat no.3. Jd 2,5jt..
> 
> Dah ah limit om...mangga dilanjut





> Aduuhhh...om Don...gmna jd nya?


yah maaf om... uda abis waktunya... nuhunnn banget sdh meramaikan ... masih dapet 1 ekor ya om.. hehehe




> Mantap nih om e gartina.. salam kenal om


indahnya kenalan di forum.....

----------


## E. Gartina

[QUOTE=Dony Lesmana;457170]yah maaf om... uda abis waktunya... nuhunnn banget sdh meramaikan ... masih dapet 1 ekor ya om.. hehehe

Ooh..iya lewat 1mnt yaa....
Slm kenal juga om tjokferry...

Congrats om selamat om pieth dan om2 semuanya...

Mksh om DL

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Waduh... Saved by the bell... Hahahhahahahah 




[QUOTE=E. Gartina;457171]


> yah maaf om... uda abis waktunya... nuhunnn banget sdh meramaikan ... masih dapet 1 ekor ya om.. hehehe
> 
> Ooh..iya lewat 1mnt yaa....
> Slm kenal juga om tjokferry...
> 
> Congrats om selamat om pieth dan om2 semuanya...
> 
> Mksh om DL

----------


## E. Gartina

[QUOTE=slametkurniawan;457172]Waduh... Saved by the bell... Hahahhahahahah 



Hahahahahaha....iya neh om...

Anyway congrats ya om

----------


## E. Gartina

[QUOTE=slametkurniawan;457172]Waduh... Saved by the bell... Hahahhahahahah 



Hahahahahaha....iya neh om...

Anyway congrats ya om

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Sama2 Om...

[QUOTE=E. Gartina;457174]


> Waduh... Saved by the bell... Hahahhahahahah 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha....iya neh om...
> 
> Anyway congrats ya om

----------


## pieth

[QUOTE=E. Gartina;457171]


> yah maaf om... uda abis waktunya... nuhunnn banget sdh meramaikan ... masih dapet 1 ekor ya om.. hehehe
> 
> Ooh..iya lewat 1mnt yaa....
> Slm kenal juga om tjokferry...
> 
> Congrats om selamat om pieth dan om2 semuanya...
> 
> Mksh om DL


makasih om gartina

----------


## fajarhto

[QUOTE=E. Gartina;457174]


> Waduh... Saved by the bell... Hahahhahahahah 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha....iya neh om...
> 
> Anyway congrats ya om


Hahaha ... kapalnya lagi goyang kena ombak makanya jamnya meleset ...  :Doh:

----------


## Movenpick7

Ikan udah sampai dgn selamat thx om dony  ::

----------


## O3D

no.18 sudah sampai sukabumi, kondisi bagus, thanks om Dony....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ikan udah sampai dgn selamat thx om dony





> no.18 sudah sampai sukabumi, kondisi bagus, thanks om Dony....



thx om... happy keeping ... semoga bisa menjadi juara bukan hanya di KC saja tapi di show regular jg... aminnnn

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut
 Harga
Nama
status

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007
Paid Kirim Herona Selasa 16 Feb

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry
PAID  Terkirim

3
               2,400,000
Slamet K
PAID Terkirim

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites
PAID Terkirim

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry
PAID Terkirim

6
               1,100,000
E Gartina


7
               1,100,000
Brandonice
PAID

8
               1,400,000
Kong
Paid Kirim Herona Selasa 16 Feb

9
               1,700,000
Pieth
PAID diambil senin

10
               1,400,000
Absolion
PAID kirim bandung Selasa 16 Feb

11
                  900,000
andhi
Paid Kirim Herona Selasa 16 Feb

12
                  900,000
Pieth
PAID diambil senin

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu
PAID Terkirim

14
               1,000,000
Soralokita


15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw
PAID diambil Rabu 17 Feb

16
                  900,000
FajarHto
PAID Terkirim

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7
PAID Terkirim

18
               1,100,000
O3D
PAID diambil Selasa 16 feb

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto
PAID Terkirim

20
                  900,000
Williamc
PAID

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu
PAID Terkirim

22
               1,400,000
Zieco


23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy
PAID Kirim Herona Selasa 16 Feb

24
               1,500,000
Williamc
PAID

25
               1,200,000
Zieco

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Buat para peserta KC , saya mengucapkan banyak TERIMA KASIH atas semua dukungannya... 

Mungkin Sanke adalah ikan yang paling sulit dimengerti dan kalo dapat yg bagus , rasanya gmn gitu..

Saya sebagai penyelenggara memberikan CHALLENGE and REWARD buat para peserta KC SANKE WIGUNA INI 

1.  Barang siapa yg *mengikutkan ikannya kedalam KOI SHOW apa saja dan MENJADI JUARA minimal JUARA 3* maka saya sebagai penyelenggara :

    a. Jika *SHOW nya bersifat NASIONAL* seperti KOIS FESTIVAL , ALL YOUNG INDONESIA , ALL BREEDER INDONESIA atau ALL INDONESIA KOI SHOW maka penyelenggara akan memberikan uang *Rp 200.000.*

    b. Juka *SHOW nya bersifat REGIONAL* seperti BEKASI KOI Show , BOGOR KOI SHOW dsb nya maka penyelenggara akan memberikan* uang Rp 100.000* 

2. Satu ikan boleh ikut berkali2 dalam koi show. dan dalam 1 show boleh ikut berapapun ikan dari KC ini .. Jika ada 5 Ekor yang menang maka semuanya akan mendapatkan HADIAH yg sama .. 

    Sebagai contoh : Ikan no 1 Sudah berukuran 35 cm dan Ikan no 2 berukuran 38 cm dan keduanya ikut BOGOR KOI SHOW , ikan no 1 menjai juara 1 di kelas 35 bu dan ikan no 2 juara 3 di kelas 40 bu maka KEDUANYA akan mendapatkan Rp 100.000.

    Contoh kedua : Ikan 1 ikut BOGOR KOI SHOW , BEKASI KOI SHOW , SUKABUMI KOI SHOW dan menjadi juara minimal juara 3 maka per kali JUARA akan mendapatkan Rp 100.000 atau jika SHOW bersifat NASIONAL mendapatkan Rp 200.000.

3.  JIKA SALAH satu *IKAN KC SANKE* ini bisa mendapatkan *GELAR BEST IN SIZE*  , maka akan mendapatkan uang* Rp 500.000.( Nasional )* atau* Rp 250.000 ( REGIONAL )*

4.  JIKA MENDAPATKAN *CHAMPION di SHOW* maka akan mendapatkan uang* Rp 1.000.000 ( Nasional )*atau* Rp 500.000 ( Regional )*

5._  Semua biaya pendaftaran show dan handling adalah menjadi tanggung jawab masing2 peserta._

INI BARU yang DINAMAKAN KEEPING CONTEST yang diadakan oleh HOBBYIST for HOBBY..

Salam

Dony Lesmana

----------


## absolion

ikan no. 10 dah diterima dengan baik om, size lebih besar rupanya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ikan no. 10 dah diterima dengan baik om, size lebih besar rupanya


Iya om... kan diksh makan... haha

----------


## absolion

haha betul juga

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No Urut
 Harga
Nama
status

1
               1,600,000
jimmy007
Paid Kirim Herona Selasa 16 Feb

2
                  900,000
Tjokferry
PAID  Terkirim

3
               2,400,000
Slamet K
PAID Terkirim

4
               1,100,000
Frostbites
PAID Terkirim

5
               1,000,000
Tjokferry
PAID Terkirim

6
               1,100,000
E Gartina
PAID Kirim X Trans

7
               1,100,000
Brandonice
PAID

8
               1,400,000
Kong
Paid Kirim Herona Selasa 16 Feb

9
               1,700,000
Pieth
PAID diambil senin

10
               1,400,000
Absolion
PAID kirim bandung Selasa 16 Feb

11
                  900,000
andhi
Paid Kirim Herona Selasa 16 Feb

12
                  900,000
Pieth
PAID terkirim

13
               1,100,000
David Pupu
PAID Terkirim

14
               1,000,000
Soralokita
PAID

15
               1,200,000
Dedigouw
PAID terkirim

16
                  900,000
FajarHto
PAID Terkirim

17
               1,000,000
Movenpick7
PAID Terkirim

18
               1,100,000
O3D
PAID terkirim

19
                  900,000
Fajarhto
PAID Terkirim

20
                  900,000
Williamc
PAID

21
               1,100,000
David Pupu
PAID Terkirim

22
               1,400,000
Zieco
PAID diambil Jumat

23
               1,100,000
DadanDjunaedy
PAID Kirim Herona Selasa 16 Feb

24
               1,500,000
Williamc
PAID

25
               1,200,000
Zieco
PAID diambil Jumat





Semua ikan telah dibayar... dan tinggal 6 ekor saja yang belum terkirim... Dalam minggu ini semua akan terkirim... Sekali lagi terima kasih atas dukungannya... Mudah2an di kemudian hari kita bisa KC NISAI dari ikan2 om WIGUNA atau dari breeder lainnya... 

Salam 

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Williamc

Ikan udah sampai di medan dgn selamat ya om don. Ikannya mantap. Thx ya om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ikan udah sampai di medan dgn selamat ya om don. Ikannya mantap. Thx ya om


thx om

Dengan ini di INFORMASIKAN semua ikan sdh terbayar dan terkirim... Terima kasih..

----------


## frostbitez

update ikan culun
32cm

----------


## pieth

> update ikan culun
> 32cm



Mantap om han. Kemaren perasaan masih piyik pas anter hahaha , keepingan nya best!

----------


## frostbitez

> Mantap om han. Kemaren perasaan masih piyik pas anter hahaha , keepingan nya best!


iyah rada rakus ini ikan sih om Pieth

----------


## absolion

memang top keeping suhu

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Oiii om han.... ini keeping contest bukan growth contest.... yg bener ahhh

----------


## Movenpick7

Astaga om frost 1 bln grow 11 cm hahaha
Mantap om  ::

----------


## ipaul888

rahasia pakanya d bagi dong om han? dkasi makan apa aja

----------


## LDJ



----------


## Dony Lesmana

> MARI KITA MULAI 
> 
> ' KEEPING CONTEST ' VALENTINE SANKE ' 14 Februari 2016 - 14 Desember 2016 ( 10 bulan )
> 
> CINTAI NEGERIMU INDONESIA dan CINTAI PRODUK DALAM NEGERI 
> 
> inilah 25 Kontestant TOSAI SANKE dari WIGUNA BALI,,,, Usia ikan baru sekitar 2 bulan dan  growth dengan sangat baik
> 
> Tujuannya : Mengenal cara memelihara Sanke dengan baik.
> ...


ayo tinggal 1 bulan lagi....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ditunggu updatenya maksimal 14 desember berupa foto dan video minimum 15 detik.. paling lambat 14 desember 2016 pk 24.. tidak akan ada perpanjangan waktu.. terima kasih

----------


## Monggalana

Wuih.. Benigoi 60cm nya dah ada ya om dony?

----------


## absolion

update ikan culun, lambat perkembangannya
sanke No. 10

----------


## vega85

ayo ayooo...

tinggal 1 hari lagi tanggal 14 desembernya.. 

mana koi koi yang lainnya

----------


## pieth

Update lele 45cm nomor 9.





[virdeo=FMspSUvLjLM]https://youtu.be/FMspSUvLjLM[/video]

----------


## pieth

Sorry ini videonya

https://youtu.be/FMspSUvLjLM

----------


## david_pupu

no 21   50 CM

----------


## david_pupu

No 13   50 cm

----------


## david_pupu

no 4  54 cm

----------


## LDJ

> no 4  54 cm


Like this one om..tapi suminya drop ya?

----------


## pieth

Congrats om pupu menyabet bersih semua hadiah  :First:  :Second:  :Third:

----------


## david_pupu

> Like this one om..tapi suminya drop ya?


Iya kolaam oxtagon sumi susah nih

----------


## david_pupu

> Congrats om pupu menyabet bersih semua hadiah


Wkwkwkwkwk  ngarep.com

----------


## andhi

Newbie ikut upload...

Sanke no. 11 size 48cm

https://youtu.be/F5lviuoExeg

----------


## andhi

Maaf ini videonya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

REKAP 6 ekor ikut Penjurian













kita tunggu pemenangnya , Om Wiguna Tjandra sedang menjuri , secepatnya akan diumumkan .. Terima kasih

----------


## LDJ

Mantap grownya..tapi rata2 sumi drop ya? Pembelajaran menarik..
Seharusnya sih balik lagi krn solid

----------


## Dony Lesmana

GC no 4



RGC no 9




Hiburan no 13




Para pemenang Harap menghubungi saya.. Terimakasih semua peserta... sampai ketemu di KC SHIRO WIGUNA dalam waktu dekat ini

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Om David .... Congratulation...

----------


## pieth

Congrats om david. Saepul saepul haha

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om David... selamat ya

----------


## 1w4k

Congratulations om David

----------


## Yancedoang

Congrats om david

----------


## david_pupu

thankyou om2 semua,  thankyou om dony, ditunggu kc berikutnya

----------


## tjokferry

Congratzz om david,, 
Sayang saya gak sempet upload hihihi

----------


## LDJ

selamat buat para pemenang yaa

----------


## Movenpick7

Selamat para pemenang  ::

----------

